# Crossing Borders with hire car for Xmas



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Help...I keep hitting a brick wall with Car Hire companies, Has anyone had any experience of hiring a car, driving it to the UK then driving it back to Spain ? Our Banger wont make it back to the UK and don't really want to fly as have lots of pressies and the dog !!

Thank you for any helpful suggestions
Bernice


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Help...I keep hitting a brick wall with Car Hire companies, Has anyone had any experience of hiring a car, driving it to the UK then driving it back to Spain ? Our Banger wont make it back to the UK and don't really want to fly as have lots of pressies and the dog !!
> 
> Thank you for any helpful suggestions
> Bernice


What sort of wall are you hitting ? (apart from the brick one)


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

This is from carhire3000 T&C


> Driving Areas
> Restrictions may be applicable when crossing country / state borders; our Reservations Centre must therefore be advised at the time of booking whether you, the renter, intend to travel with the vehicle into any other country/state. Additional documentation may be required and local charges may apply for travel to certain countries. Restrictions may also apply in Australia and remote areas, please check with our Reservations Centre.


So as long as you tell them first then you should be good to go, especially within the EU


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheers for the info , I will look into that. I had contacted 3 companies and they all said No, unless I was picking up in Barca then I could pop across to Andorra or France but no further ! Cheers again


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Carhire 3000 have an office or agent (don't know which) in Javea or ask and book direct online.

Car Hire 3000 - Book cheap car hire | Car rental online


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Europcar. They have offices all over Europe and you can even do a one-way trip from one country to another.

Alquiler de coches en España , Barcelona, Madrid, Sevilla, Valencia - Europcar


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Try Europcar. They have offices all over Europe and you can even do a one-way trip from one country to another.
> 
> Alquiler de coches en España , Barcelona, Madrid, Sevilla, Valencia - Europcar


I did they said no ... But I have had a positive response from carhire 3000 , they just need some more info . Thanks for the advice 
Bernice


----------

